# What to feed youngsters?



## chantal1989 (20 June 2007)

Somebody i know told me about how they overfed their horse as a youngster and there hocks become very swollen. What feed is best to feed a youngster or shouldnt you feed them at all?


----------



## Hettie (20 June 2007)

Its really very unhealthy to overfeed a young horse and it can lead to all sorts if problems later in life eg joint problems! It is however very important that they receive the correct balance of vits, mins and essential proteins for growth! There are several feeds designed for youngsters on the market and there are also a lot of youngstock supplements out there. I personally feed my two youngsters top spec feed balancer and happy chaff and over the winter I fed top spec condition flakes to keep the weight on. They are out on grass all year and get supplemented with hay in the winter. Feel I have hit quite a happy medium as they are not overfed, fizzy nor fat but get what they need to grow and thrive. Feed companies are normally very helpful (obv as they want to sell theri feed...) and I rang quite a few helpines before settling for this particular feed. Hope it helps?


----------



## Chambon (20 June 2007)

I too feed my breeding and youngstock on Top Spec feed balancer, even the foals are weaned on it.  In the winter they also have Super Conditioning Flakes, Alpha A and unmollassed sugar beet plus ad-lib hay.  They all thrive on it and do well.  There is nothing worse than a fat youngster in my opinion.


----------



## amandaco2 (20 June 2007)

my WB filly has had her ribs just showing through her whole life and i intend to keep her that way.
shes fed restricted grass(as its rich)
soaked hay at night
baileys stud balancer or top spec balancer depending which is in stock.
shes very healthy and still grown nicely(shes around 15.3hh at 14months)

i dont like fat horses never mind fat babies.over feeding can cause OCD


----------



## airedale (20 June 2007)

I feed pasture mix and a broad spectrum vit/mineral supp - plus hi-fi, alfa-A oil, readigrass and good quality hay

I have had no joint problems at all and ran this past the nutritionalist at D&amp;H

'stud' feeds are designed for TBs mainly and have too much protein for the average horse or pony mare/foal - but you do need to supply the extra vits/mins that a growing baby needs


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (20 June 2007)

I own a feed store, and find that TopSpec products are very popular for all ages, but some customers are also very pleased with their youngsters fed on Dodson &amp; Horrell Suregrow.


----------



## Bananaman (21 June 2007)

Spider's been on D&amp;H Suregrow since I got him home at 6 months and all I can say is that it does what it says on the packet!


----------



## Peasfriend (23 June 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Spider's been on D&amp;H Suregrow since I got him home at 6 months and all I can say is that it does what it says on the packet! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Echo that!  My two year old is about 17hh at the bum and 16.2hh at the wither.....  And has done fantastically well on Suregrow, decent grass, ad lib hay when in in Winter, and speedibeet/chopped grass to bulk out his winter feed.  Definitely another vote for Suregrow here


----------



## Damien (24 June 2007)

over feeding can cause OCD

Qite the contrary!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Malnutrition is more likely to be a contrubiting factor in horses that develop OCD

It is now general concensus that there is a predisposition in all horses prior to birth to developing OCD. However most recent reseach carried out by PAVO and the KWPN has proven that the nutrion of the mare during her last three months of pregnancy and the first few months when the foal is born determines whether or not a young animal will develop OCD.

http://www.pavopodium.com/uk/index_groep.htm?groep=10


----------



## amandaco2 (25 June 2007)

i didnt say it was the MOST likely cause just that it CAN cause it.over mineralisation and over weight youngsters are at more risk than those fed at optiumum rates.


----------

